# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Costs of supply & install blackbutt timber floorboards

## renesp

Just wondering if I am being 'done' in the quotes I am receiving... 
I'm getting prices for supply & install of standard grade 80mm solid blackbutt timber floorboards finished with a water based finish (over the top of existing timber floorboards) to an apartment in the eastern suburbs of Sydney. 
We are removing the existing floor covering (carpet) ourselves. 
I understand the timber supply should cost about $60 / sq m and I was estimating about another $60 / sq m total for installation, sanding, polishing, finishing etc. 
I realise there may be some add on due to specifics of delivery issues etc but am I being unreasonable in expecting the quotes to come in at around $120 sq m all up? 
Any recommendations of contractors/ tradespeople would be appreciated!

----------


## Gaza

you will need acoustic barrier as well unless you are a ground floor unit. 
who is going to deliver the timber ? 
who is going to carry the timber in? 
who is going to take the rubbish away? 
is there new skirting or quad being put on? 
what level is the unit on? 
is there doors to cut down and jambs to cut around? 
all these things effect the price. 
i think that a company doing it for $120m2 all up will be a hack job, who will rush your job in one day and moving onto the next, you have your floor for life. 
Sydney flooring is one of oldest timber flooring companies in sydney give them a call you can be 100% sure you will get the finshed product you want, there is other compaines around the city but they charge the customer a high price and use low price installers.

----------


## Dusty

The supply of the timber and the sanding & finishing with Water based polyurethane should cost around $90 to $95 per square metre. 
The installation cost has many variables, as Gaza has pointed out. 
If you were to get it all completed at $120 per square metre that would mean only it only leaves $25 to $30 per M2 for the existing floor to be prepared and the boards laid (properly) including GST. And, to be honest, I don't think you will find anybody-who is any good-for that sort of dough. 
What is the break down of the quotes you have gotten so far? You might already have a reasonable price happening, but don't know it yet.

----------


## 123

As commented above, to some degree you do get what you pay for. If someone can do it for a lot cheaper than someone else you would have to ask yourself how?.. 
generally for a highrise (or anything not on ground level) most guys charge 10% on top for additional work involved. Good luck with it!

----------


## glock40sw

Just to add my 2 cents worth.
Blackbutt is fairly scarce at the moment and it is bringing a premium price.
Remember...Supply & demand. 
We are pre-sold for 6 months on Blackbutt in all grades. Spotted is the same and Grey Ironbark is just not available for at least 9 to 12 months due to existing orders. 
If there is currently a slump in the flooring market, We are not suffering... :2thumbsup:

----------

